# Kharybdis Assault Claw



## Spartacus (May 23, 2015)

Decided to convert a Kharybdis Assault Claw, not wanting to pay the high FW prices. So, with a mind full of hope and a pocket full of dreams I asked the help of my local Games Workshop Store manager: And so using two Drop Pod kits and an Imperial Bastion kit we got this. It's not finished yet but will keep you all posted of how it gets on when it's cleaned up and then finally based and painted etc. And to be fair, despite how pleased I am with the progress so far it does need a decent amount of neatening up and such to really make it stand out and look as good as possible on the table top.

Skulls for the XII Legion
Blood for Angron

Spartacus.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

That actually looks pretty damn cool. If you ever make another one you really need to put up a tutorial.


----------



## Spartacus (May 23, 2015)

The thought did cross my mind to take photos of each stage of the construction, but unfortunately I didn't in the end, will do so with the rest of it and will try to recall everything that was done to get it to the 'just about finished, but needs to get cleaned up,' stage.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

That looks awesome so far! I bet the footprint will more or less be the same as the Kharybdis itself.


----------



## Spartacus (May 23, 2015)

Cheers mate, means a lot, and hopefully yeah it will be of the same size, I can't wait to get it finished, just need to let it set first though, should have more progress to post tomorrow night x3, I prefer it to the FW one's sticky things that come off, the idea of it being this huge ornate tower looking thing is better to me, more aerodynamic and practical, especially for transporting it. Any good advice on using the FW etched brass stuff? I've never used anything like that before.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Hmm, well, definitely use a file or some sandpaper to smooth the edges after you cut them out of the sprue. No matter how closely I think I cut them with the blade there is always a little left over and it drives me crazy. I have yet to actually paint them, but there's no reason it would be different from painting any other raised surface on a mini.

Perhaps sanding/filing the surface of the brass to be glued onto the model would help it adhere a little better. Sometimes when I'm applying them they slip and slide around and it's hard to press them down without screwing things up (speaking of the absolute smallest khorne symbols from the sprue). Maybe that has more to do with me being clumsy than anything else. :laugh: Also, using just the right amount of glue will probably mitigate this quite a bit.


----------



## Spartacus (May 23, 2015)

I shall bear that in mind pal, thank ye, since there's an interest in this then I definitely will update, hopefully with instructions if I remember all the steps taken, if not then if I ever make one again I'll do a more complete and detailed tutorial.


----------



## Spartacus (May 23, 2015)

It's come under huge changes today... Wasn't happy with the doors on top, especially considering that would give it no assault ramps that could reach the ground for the contents to run out and wreck face. And so it's had the doors moved to the lower half of it in order to act as ramps (they don't open, but the idea is what counts lol) and so the top of it has been left with the fins on it with an open-ish top with an engine rod and block running down the centre.

Attached is a size comparison with a normal pod, giving a clear look at the new position of the doors etc.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Wow. That is much bigger than a FW kharybdis. The kharybdis doesn't really have assault ramps per se, looking at the photos it looks like just the iris in the bottom. 

I think the lower doors work well enough, but that edge or lip above the doors looks pretty awkward, and breaks up the aerodynamics of the drop pod. I think this will look a lot better once that's cut back, and the doors are no longer in shadow. 

Good luck!


----------



## Spartacus (May 23, 2015)

Cheers mate, not sure what I'll do with the lip, may get rid of it as it serves little purpose, but it does look quite nice in itself, did it out of the fins from a Pod kit. Bigger than a Kharybdis you say? That makes me chuckle, at least I definitely no it's big enough to fit in 20 guy. Yeah, it's less a Kharybdis standard and more a Kharybdis 2.0, this time with Assault Ramps!


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Its looking good dude, have you tried with the doors going down off the lip. And then you could fill any gaps with fins. 
Keep it up dude.


----------



## Spartacus (May 23, 2015)

I'll definitely take a look dude and see if anything could be done like that, more fins could definitely be good to fill in the gaps with maybe a dash of the old greenstuff, I'm definitely really happy with the results. It looks more how I'd imagine a Kharybdis, harsher and less fancy than the Forgeworld one, all crude heavy metal plating and such. The lip was made from spare fin parts itself, giving it a jagged lip, the hole left in the middle was then covered with movement tray.

And thanks, I definitely will be keeping it up, I know a guy with some spare missiles from Sentinels so those will be going in and then it will be ready for spraying and painting. Must... resist... urge... to paint...


----------

